

HN RFC: critique/break v1 of my app, Supermailer (a simple mailing list service) - japherwocky
http://supermailer.pearachute.com

======
uggedal
You should provide an alternative to the "reply to confirm" over http. Just a
link with the same secret. I find it easier to click those than to reply via
mail, since I'm back at the originating application after I've clicked the
link.

Think I found a bug. After I received the "All set!" email I got this message
when trying to create a list: "Please reply to the confirmation email we sent
you. Only verified email accounts can create a list. "

So, I'm basically unable to test the full application. But I loved what I've
seen so far. More people should use minimalistic interfaces like this for
their applications.

~~~
japherwocky
I just backed out some changes, which should take care of that, what an
embarassing bug!

Sending a link in an email is definitely in my tracker as a feature to be
added. Thanks for checking it out.

------
modoc
You need to explain on the front page why I'd want to signup. List some
features, give some info. What does it do? What makes it great? Why should I
bother?

~~~
japherwocky
Thanks for the feedback, that helps me gather up Qs for a FAQ.

